# using mfsBSD to do an unattended installation



## rainer_d (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi,

I can boot mfsBSD via PXE, no problem. What do I need to change so that instead of a login prompt it runs the zfsinstall script, or any other script (and where would I put that)? I'm going to mount the xz file via NFS.


----------

